

Google Search engine - mercury888

is it still the best search engine?
======
zachlatta
Yup, without a doubt. The amount of engineering that Google has put into it is
hard to compete with.

------
wehadfun
I sometimes feel like yahoo get better results. For tech problems it is good.

~~~
vitobotta
Isn't Yahoo powered by Bing?

~~~
nautical
And bing powered by google ? :)

------
sidcool
I think yes. It continues to deliver, month after month.

